
Indaba grand challenge: curing Leishmaniasis, a neglected disease - adsodemelk
https://deeplearningindaba.com/grand-challenges/leishmaniasis/
======
nrjames
Leishmaniasis occurs in Africa, but also in many other places. The ceramic
record in pre-Colombian Central and South America includes depictions of
people suffering from severe Mucocutaneous Leishmaniasis, while Middle Eastern
and British “explorers” into India supposedly came across villages completely
wiped out by Visceral Leishmaniasis. It’s even speculated that Machu Picchu
was built where it was because it was above the elevation where Leishmaniasis
occurs. I’m all for curing it because 2 of the 3 forms are hideously dangerous
(Cutaneous Leishmaniasis less so), but it’s disingenuous to call it an African
disease.

------
tluyben2
In the south of Europe many dogs die of it; it would be great to have
something that eradicates it.

------
sah2ed
Perhaps a better sounding title is “Help cure a neglected disease prevalent in
Africa” ?

Leishmaniasis is not restricted to the African continent so the slightly
longer title of: “Help cure a neglected disease prevalent in developing
countries” may be more accurate.

~~~
NikolaeVarius
Seriously, there is already a official appropriate term for it: neglected
tropical disease (NTD).

[https://www.cdc.gov/parasites/leishmaniasis/index.html#:~:te...](https://www.cdc.gov/parasites/leishmaniasis/index.html#:~:text=Leishmaniasis%20is%20a%20parasitic%20disease,bite%20of%20phlebotomine%20sand%20flies).

------
msla
> Leishmaniasism

This doesn't seem to be a word. Can we get someone to fix the typo in the
title?

~~~
tlb
Fixed, thanks.

